# LUMPY Molly!!! HELP?



## madame loach (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello,
I have a lady molly who has been growing tumors on her body.... She has had them for about 6 months and they don't seem to bother her. She eats and acts normally and doesn't seem to even really notice that she has them. They are not growths under her skin, but are external bulbous growths the same coloring as the rest of her. Please see attached images. I have not been able to find a treatment for this and was hoping someone else may have had some exprience with it?? Anyone have any suggestions. I have to say again that she does not seem ill or unhappy in any way. She is one my most active and hungry little guys in the tank!! Is there a way of removing them with out harming her? Or is there a medical treatment that I have not tried??
HELP!!:fish::fish:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like tumors to me.

Was this fish dyed? This is what I have often read happens to fish that have been dyed.


----------



## madame loach (Jul 25, 2006)

hey COM!!!
i went to university of buffalo!! i am originally from rochester, ny, but now i live in london, uk. how's the pink flamingo??
no the fish hasn't been dyed. she was born in my tank... all natural,
yeah... tumors, but what can i do about them?
madam loach


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they are fluid-filled sags like they look like, it might be possible to drain them with a sterile syringe. I wouldn't have the guts to try. If you were here, I'd send you to Vicki @ UGA.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

WHOA! Those are some pretty serious lumps. I bet the other fish leave her alone.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I am happy to report that the pink flamingos have survived yet another winter and are proudly guarding the trailers of Cheektowaga, Lackawanna, and Lockport yet again.

I am quite relieved to read that your fish aren't dyed. That's a really terrible practice. Other than that, I'm at a loss for what exactly that is, what caused it, or how to cure it if you can at all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The little I've read about tumors say their incurable. Benign ones don't kill, but they don't go away, either. Some tumor causes are contagious, but sometimes they just appear.


----------

